# Vera Watch



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Just came accross this wierd looking watch, I'm sure someone will snap it up.

Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I've been trying to work that one out Frank. Looks like a Chaika with the stones there. My aunty Vera might like it







.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Ooops I forgot
















http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...42&category=290

This is where it's at.

Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

My keen Russian watch imaging powers allowed me see it without the link







.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Not my thing.


----------

